# e-Sword 8.x set up file...PLEASE!



## dswatts (Oct 21, 2009)

okay Brothers...need some help! Had to replace a dead laptop, and find myself needing e-Sword 8.X setup file so I won't have to use the latest version which will make several add-ons non-functional. If you have it, please email it to me at my PB user id AT gmail dot com. Thank you very much in advance!!!

Dwayne


----------



## David (Oct 21, 2009)

I assume it is no longer on the official website. I'm actually on a Nintendo DS right now, but if you Google "esword 8 download", you shouldn't have much trouble finding it. Just be wary of the source.


----------



## dswatts (Oct 21, 2009)

*you are right...*

it is no longer on the eSword website and, suprisingly, it is impossible to find on the web. I have googled it to death!


----------



## JonathanHunt (Oct 21, 2009)

I regret I didn't keep the installation file.

I find the new file format very annoying. Hopefully this PC will last a while yet.


----------

